# Cost to build a house?



## deadl0ck

I know this is a very general question, but excluding the site, what is the approx. average cost to build a standard 2 storey house (say around 2,000 - 2,500 square foot).

I'm just looking for ballpark figures really, so I have some sort of idea of what to expect.

I'd probablly build with sperate contractors for each part, as opposed to a single builder who does everything start to finish. I believe this would be chearer (or the same price but better qualkity materials).

Any info/figures would be greatly appreciated !!

Thanks !


----------



## Winnie

Anywhere between  €80 sq yd to  €200 sq yard depending on location in county, direct labour vs contractor, overall finish of the property (ie basic everything v natural slate roof, granite windowsills etc).
I am hoping to build if I ever get my pp (grr) & really I think until you decide on the details it is very difficult to budget.  

I know some friends who built a 3000sq ft house for less than €200k however they literally did 50% of the work themselves - they were working on the house every weekend for a year and a half & got a lot of relatives etc to do work at discount prices etc.

If you are going direct labour then you really do need to know what you are doing.....or hire a site supervisor to do it for you.


----------



## smmb

Standard QS building rates for 2006 are €1,500 - €2,500 psm


----------



## deadl0ck

> Anywhere between  €80 sq yd to  €200 sq yard


 Do you mean square foot ??

2,500 sq foot = 277 sq yard

277 X 200 = €55,400

Which can't be right.



> Standard QS building rates for 2006 are €1,500 - €2,500 psm


 This figure seems excessive, even at the cheapest figure (1500)
2,500 sq foot = 232 sq meter
232 X 1500 = €348,000 for the cheapest estimate !

Or maybe I'm being Naive....


----------



## smmb

Its the higher figure unfortunately - but thats the published QS all in figures so all inclusive (would include an element of contingency etc). The usual rule of thumb for 'standard' houses is €100 psf & add ons


----------



## deadl0ck

Sounds about the price I thought.

I was budgeting around 300K for something between 2,000 and 2,500 sq foot without the site


----------



## smmb

Sounds about right - also depends on the part of the country you re in. And builders are very aware of SSIA money washing around at the moment so be careful.


----------



## Betsy Og

I'd have to redo the sums but I'm almost certain we were less than €80 p.sq.ft. Say €220,000 for 2,750 sq ft. 

Was timberframe so wasnt extra cheap or anything, & a dormer so a bit more complex in terms of the roof. Also got a builder to organise the trades so that price wasnt even direct labour. 

Did plenty of sourcing of fittings etc & cleaning/painting etc. but nothing much in the line of tradesmans work (laminate floors would be about it).

That QS figure in particular looks for the birds.

Was building in the Mid-West in 2004.


----------



## Winnie

deadl0ck said:
			
		

> Do you mean square foot ??
> 
> 2,500 sq foot = 277 sq yard
> 
> 277 X 200 = €55,400
> 
> Which can't be right.
> 
> This figure seems excessive, even at the cheapest figure (1500)
> 2,500 sq foot = 232 sq meter
> 232 X 1500 = €348,000 for the cheapest estimate !
> 
> Or maybe I'm being Naive....


 
Yes sorry - per square foot rather than sq yard!!


----------



## nutty nut

deadl0ck said:
			
		

> Sounds about the price I thought.
> 
> I was budgeting around 300K for something between 2,000 and 2,500 sq foot without the site


With a bit of shopping around I dont see why you couldnt build for around €100 - €120 per sq. foot. You may find you will have to wait to get the proper builder, that is one who is competent and is not sticking the arm in. A lot depends on where you ar located as prices vary a lot from place to place.

My advice would be to approach a good local builder who has plenty of experience in one off house building and ask him what you are asking here basically


----------



## Zutz

Building a modern two storey house 3,100 sq.ft in Donegal, Timberframed, Geothermal heating system, balconies and lots of glazing (floor to ceiling). Doing it for €265,000 or €85 per sq.ft. This will include everything except painting (int & ext) and floor coverings. Contractor doing it, not direct labour!


----------



## Maverick74

*Cost of building in the country*

I'm now thinking of buying a new site (see previous thread on "problems with builder" in this forum) and am curious as to the prices of building in the country.  I have 2 sites in mind each one approx 2120 sq. ft..  Usual extras apply with septic tanks, effeluent treatment, building stone wall at front etc. The finish has to be in nap plaster or dash and windows at front and door have to be hardwood.

anyone out there have any idea of building costs in west of ireland..

cheers  

Mav


----------



## Jolly Man

Thats a good price from a builder i must say! I am building shortly also and hope to build it for €60 a square foot it 3,017SQ ft in total


----------



## Jolly Man

*Re: Cost of building in the country*



			
				Maverick74 said:
			
		

> I'm now thinking of buying a new site (see previous thread on "problems with builder" in this forum) and am curious as to the prices of building in the country. I have 2 sites in mind each one approx 2120 sq. ft.. Usual extras apply with septic tanks, effeluent treatment, building stone wall at front etc. The finish has to be in nap plaster or dash and windows at front and door have to be hardwood.
> 
> anyone out there have any idea of building costs in west of ireland..
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mav


 

Builder or direct labour to build the house?


----------



## nutty nut

Zutz said:
			
		

> Building a modern two storey house 3,100 sq.ft in Donegal, Timberframed, Geothermal heating system, balconies and lots of glazing (floor to ceiling). Doing it for €265,000 or €85 per sq.ft. This will include everything except painting (int & ext) and floor coverings. Contractor doing it, not direct labour!


That would sound good to me. I've lost track of prices over the last 12 - 18 months but it was in around €80 per sq. ft. at that time. I would have guessed about €90/ft for Donegal and as everyone knows the cost of building is anything from 10% - 30% dearer than that when you head south.

Im in Donegal myself


----------



## Maverick74

*Re: Cost of building in the country*



			
				JollyMan said:
			
		

> Builder or direct labour to build the house?


 
sry, Builder. I'm too far away to self build... In Dublin


----------



## irishlinks

*Re: Cost of building in the country*



			
				Maverick74 said:
			
		

> I'm now thinking of buying a new site (see previous thread on "problems with builder" in this forum) and am curious as to the prices of building in the country. I have 2 sites in mind each one approx 2120 sq. ft.. Usual extras apply with septic tanks, effeluent treatment, building stone wall at front etc. The finish has to be in nap plaster or dash and windows at front and door have to be hardwood.
> 
> anyone out there have any idea of building costs in west of ireland..
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mav


 
Finished our house here in "the west"  (roscommon may border) last august - 2250 sq ft dormer - one builder did the foundation, walls, roof,plasterboard - all the other jobs were done by separate tradesmen - plasterer, elecs, plumbing,tiling, carpentry.
The total finished price - incl lawn , front stone wall, effluent treatment, detached garage , was €160k. (painting, tiling, floor covering, kitchen not included).

see more at  http://self-build-in-ireland.blogspot.com


----------



## Salmon

*Re: Cost of building in the country*

Thats a really good price Irishlinks! How long did the build take from start to finish!!Was it a block build or TF?


----------



## Munster Red

This is all very interesting. I have been researching building a small stone and slate cottage in West Clare. I have some land with it's own bit of beach and I can't wait to be able to use it.

I was reckoning on 85 euros per square foot built but not decorated.


----------



## HighFlier

Many of the insurance companies have rebuilding cost calculators which take account of the part of the country you live in. They have them on their website.

One of them ,I forget which one but it was one of the major ones even asks you questions about type of construction , floor finishes boundary finishes etc. to get an accurate figure.


----------



## CCOVICH

There is also a calculator on www.scs.ie


----------



## paddy111199

*Price to build in 2010?*

I know probably asked before but what is now the average price per sq ft to build in 2010?

All comments very welcome. ty


----------



## glic83

depends on finish really but aim for around 100euro per sq ft for a good finish


----------



## jumper1

i am currently getting estimates for a build ranging between 95 and 163 Euros per Square foot . Long live the Celtic Tiger its sure aint dead yet


----------



## Greenfield08

Hi Jumper,

What part of country are you seeing those prices?

Thx


----------



## danny555

can some1 tell now how much it is to build a house. Would It now  be half the price that it was when this thread started


----------



## Green

danny555 said:


> can some1 tell now how much it is to build a house. Would It now be half the price that it was when this thread started


 
Rates for building have dropped but I think you will need to give more information, what type of house, what sq footage, what part of the coujntry are you in?


----------



## Claire1956

We went direct labour over the past twelve months and are just moved in. Ball park figure is €57.50 per square foot including everything.

Get three quotes for everything...then decide the value of the job to you. Offer the job to the preferred supplier at your price, forget about taking what they throw at you. That day is GONE. If they don't like what you are prepared to pay, let them walk. 

At the end of 2007 we got a quote for building the house at €112.50 per square foot. The Celtic Tiger only lives on if you let it. We got great satisfaction telling some of the folks to take a hike with their quotes. You work too hard to earn the money to give it away. Don't be lazy about negotiating the price.


----------



## Green

Claire1956 said:


> We went direct labour over the past twelve months and are just moved in. Ball park figure is €57.50 per square foot including everything.


 
Good information there...can I ask what part of the country you are in?


----------



## Claire1956

Sunny south east, Wexford/Carlow, but the best value was from Dublin suppliers in the fit out part of the build. We used local folks for the structural build.


----------



## rustyjack

hi claire,

how big was your house that you built? Bungalow, two storey?

Thanks
Rusty


Claire1956 said:


> Sunny south east, Wexford/Carlow, but the best value was from Dublin suppliers in the fit out part of the build. We used local folks for the structural build.


----------



## Claire1956

Approx 4000 sf 2 storey


----------



## tullyhumphry

Just finished building our house in Westmeath. Its 3900 sq ft and cost €330,000.00. Its a timber frame with high spec finished (triple glazed, natural slate, solar panels) and a fairly complicated design. That price includes for finishing it inside with solid timber floors, carpets, stoves, fireplace, curtains, kitchen (solid inlaid with quartz countertop). The house was built into a steep hill so there was considerable groundworks involved. We used a builder as it worked out around same price as direct labour with none of the hassles. We had an excellent builder who did not charge us for any extras and even gave us money back on areas he saved. Worked out at €85.00 p/ sq ft. Not bad when the cheapest quote i got in 2007 (when we 1st applied for planning) was €395,000.00 and did not include finishes.


----------



## build4less

House prices vary from town to town and county to county. But around €100 per sqft is a good guidline for a new build. Get yourself a good builder and your sorted. If you are doing direct labour make sure you put the time and and vet every tradesman working on your house and be there and make sure what they are doing is correct and right. If you dont know what is right or wrong bring in a project manager to oversee the job and pay him a week wage to do so. 

There are loads of areas where you can save money now on building materials aswell so search the web and you will make savings. If you put the time in in prearation you will pull back on the sqft price in no time.

Build4less


----------



## ceemgee

*New build at 2011 prices?*

I was wondering if anyone could give me an estimate of house build prices for this year or last year?
I am hoping that costs have come down since the previous postings on this subject.
I am building a 2 storey house of around 3200 square feet or 300 square metres, including a double garage in Donegal.
The finish will be good, but all I am looking for is a square footage cost, and to know whether it is inclusive or exclusive of VAT.
Thanks to everyone and happy new year!


----------



## callaghanj

anyone able to comment?


----------



## niceoneted

Check out the building costs on the SCS website - [broken link removed]

Get a good bill of quantities done up from the plans by a quantity surveyor and put it out for three to four quotes from builders. 

One thing I will say I have a friend who built and moved into a similar size house last year and she says its very big for cleaning, heating etc. Just an aside note.


----------

